

Windows 7 - $30 For Students - steverb
http://www.crn.com/software/220000907

======
miracle
If your startup participates in Microsoft Bizspark, you can use every
Microsoft software for free for 3 years.

~~~
patio11
It is of little interest to me because I have never used the Microsoft stack,
but if your startup does, Bizspark is the deal of the century and comes highly
recommended by some of my developer friends.

------
zitterbewegung
My school (UIC) is a part of msdnaa so we get windows 7 for free.

~~~
cdr
If your university doesn't have MSDNAA - and almost any decent CompSci/IT/etc
dept should have it - you can get MSDNAA through IEEE. I don't think there's
any program requirement for IEEE other than being a current student. IEEE
student membership for one year is $15.

MSDNAA comes with multiple copies of every version of Windows, Visual Studio,
and all sorts of other pricey MS software,

~~~
silencio
Both ACM and IEEE student memberships come with MSDNAA access. The selection
they have is larger than I've seen with three different universities' MSDNAA
for CS students, although maybe not always that useful.

~~~
Ras_
ACM offers Win 7 Professional (RTM) no more. It was pulled this week after a
huge growth spike of people joining and going after several Win 7 licences.

------
mrshoe
Ah, but this is the _Home Premium_ edition. If I could navigate their maze of
feature matrices maybe I'd know if that does what I need.

~~~
bmelton
Unless you're running an Active Directory domain, more than likely. And
really, this isn't that confusing.

[http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/compare-
editions/...](http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/compare-
editions/default.aspx)

------
crcoffey
I realise this is new news, But any hope for students outside the US?

Really enjoying W7.RC at the moment, Would be great on my budget to be able to
do it this way.

~~~
Kaizyn
The site FAQ says that they're going to make the offer available in other
countries as well.

------
staunch
It appears to be an _upgrade_ version for $30.

~~~
steverb
I don't get that from the site:

[http://drh.img.digitalriver.com/store/mswpus/ContentTheme/pb...](http://drh.img.digitalriver.com/store/mswpus/ContentTheme/pbPage.Terms)

I could be wrong though.

They do tell you to run the upgrade checker to insure that your computer will
handle Windows 7.

~~~
staunch
It's possible they're being intentionally misleading about it.

Top left of the image says "Upgrade":

[http://drh.img.digitalriver.com/DRHM/Storefront/Site/mswpus/...](http://drh.img.digitalriver.com/DRHM/Storefront/Site/mswpus/cm/images/product-
hero.png)

I'm still not 100% sure though. It's very confusing.

------
maxwin
I have a Mac. So can i install the Windows 7 Upgrade? Does "Upgrade" means
that i need to have a windows in order to install it ? or it doesn't matter?

------
rbanffy
Kids: Never trust the guy who offers you free candy.

------
maxer
overpriced

